

Megaupload FBI Notice - A Design Critique - poezn
http://ryangreenberg.com/archives/2012/01/megaupload.php

======
sp332
I know it's dumb but this is my favorite idea: _The user goes to MegaUpload.
It says “HTTP Error 460” (this doesn’t exist—you would be making it up):
“Seized by the FBI”._

Seriously, they should have an alt-text for that image. In fact, I'm quite
certain that "Section 508" legally requires the FBI to have an alt-text for
that image.

------
kkt262
It's being a little nitpicky. It's not like anyone really cares about the
seizure notices and how good they look.

